# Allergy?



## lewells (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi guys,

my 1.5 year old male pit has always had problems with sensitive skin. I've spent too much money on meds prescribed by the vet, and our last visit we came to the idea he could be allergic to chicken. We removed chicken from his diet and switched him to a duck and potato based food. Yesterday I gave him turkey, and now his neck is broken out again. His neck was completely fine looking yesterday, and today it looks scabby and sore. I was thinking he could be allergic to poultry, but that wouldn't make a lot of sense if he wasn't reacting to the duck. The vet told me that the only way he could ever be allergic to duck and potato was if his mother was allergic to it, and he said there is no way for her to be allergic to it because the duck and potato formula is still too new for her to have tried. Could he be allergic to poultry except for duck since it's new? lol I've been trying to figure out what is causing this for so long and I'm running out of ideas... help please!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

first of all, what kind of food do you feed the dog? How long has he had the allergy for and what was the first food you had him on?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It is possibly to be allergic to chicken and turkey and not duck. David is asking good questions about the diet so we can help.
Also have you had your dog allergy tested? They do have blood tests now that can find what your dog is allergic to but it will save you money in the long run so you do not have to keep buying food that your dog can be allergic to. There are many great diets but all are a little pricey. Some foods dogs are allergic to will not show for a week or so till it builds up in their system, some get allergic right away. I have a dog with allergies and know what your going through, it really sucks! Hang in there


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

The only food I know of that duck and potatoe is called

Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance® L.I.D. Limited Ingredient Diets® Potato & Duck Formula

This recentally came out a few years back. It's hypo-allergic and grain free....
Its not a bad formula our cat eats the duck and pea....
If this is the pet food you use...do you add any vitamins to it? If not, maybe once or twice a week mixing some wet food in it with vitamins...

*Ask your vet* about adding vitamins though ( make sure you bring a copy of the ingredients, because it does have a lot of vitamins in it already). To many vitamins could make your dog *SICK*.


----------



## Snookie0106 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey Everyone, It is possible to be allergic to chicken, turkey and not duck. My Pitbull is allergic to all that an more and not duck. She is also allergic to potatos. I highly recomemd getting her tested. After a year of dealing with her allergy and only getting worse I decided to get her blood tested. I found out that she is also allergic to grass which sucks cause she loves to run in the park. I am now in the process of immunotherapy. I hope to see results. I had her on Temaril P for a while, it greatly control the itchiness but it is a steroid and I didn't feel comfortable having her on that long term. I agree with the previous post. It sucks! Hope this message help. Get your dog allergy tested by a vet.


----------

